
Pharma Companies Are So Financially Powerful They Pressure Us to Accept Papers - deafcalculus
https://healthimpactnews.com/2020/editors-of-the-lancet-and-the-new-england-journal-of-medicine-pharmaceutical-companies-are-so-financially-powerful-they-pressure-us-to-accept-papers/
======
temporallobe
I have never heard of this site, but after looking at their other articles,
this story comes across as sensationalist and far-right leaning. In any case,
it does seem to point out an fascinating and nefarious connection between
politics, money, and healthcare. I did the read the entire article, but given
the site’s political leanings and my admittedly sparse knowledge on most
things medical, it’s difficult for me to determine if there is any merit to
it. If the article’s assertion is true, it’s extremely disturbing to say the
least, as I can only conclude that we no longer have evidence-based science,
and instead are left with world-dominating corporations that place profits
over human lives, even in a pandemic. How do we non-medical citizens of earth
navigate this labyrinth?

~~~
thu2111
The article is just a re-hash of the Surgisphere scandal, which is widely
documented in many other outlets and newspapers.

The quote it starts with is on a video on YouTube, you can go watch it
yourself. I think it's bunk personally: it's a second hand account of
something the head of the Lancet supposedly said, but if he really said it, he
should be ashamed. He was basically saying pharma firms do such perfect, ideal
science that he can't find any reason to reject their papers. Surely that's a
good thing.

At any rate, it's a distraction. Surgisphere isn't a big pharma firm but
rather a front company, for who is unknown. The Lancet apparently gets worked
up about legit pharma companies submitting valid papers, but lets through
nonsensical fraudulent papers when they align with the editor's preferred
findings. That says nothing good about the Lancet.

------
brassmarlin
Looked like an interesting article... at first. That site seems super sketchy

~~~
WarOnPrivacy
That's probably a sound analysis. Trying to tweet the link gets "We can't
complete this request because this link has been identified by Twitter or our
partners as being potentially harmful."

I'm reasonably ashamed I got as far as tweeting it. I'm going to rethink my
life.

------
kanobo
This site is suspicious AF. All the sites in their 'news network' just have
headlines describing Fauci as a mass murderer with word salad articles.

------
icosa
Warning signs about the trustworthiness of this site's reporting:

\- Top banner says "News that impacts your health that other sites may
censor!" \-- a common claim of pseudoscience / conspiracy theory sites \- The
bottom banners are anti-vaccine FUD, like a preposterous claim that "all
vaccines cause harm" \- The "Peace with God" site link in the top banner leads
to a site with COVID and modern-medicine-is-Satanic conspiracy theories \-
When they attribute claims to specific people, they either link to Wikipedia
pages of the people (proving the person exists, but not proving they said what
the article claims), or to other conspiracy sites or videos.

